# Who has made a goat christmas card?



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

*insert husband rolling eyes here*

I really really want to get a great photo of one of our boers in snow for a Christmas postcard this year! Who else has made a christmas card of their goats?

We got 6 fresh inches yesterday and I went out this morning to try to snap some. Goats eating red ribbon? Check. Moisture on camera lens? Check. Goats unhappy that I want them to walk outside of the plowed areas? Check. 

Next time I'll definitely have to do it before plowing so it doesn't look all ugly! And I need better ribbon and maybe try to do it WHILE it is snowing. Oh and a better camera! haha 

With some cropping and exposure adjustment I may be able to pull one that I got today off. But anyhow - here are some of the fails!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

People have posted them on here before. Put a santa hat on them or reindeer antlers.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I've made a goat Christmas card nearly every year for 12 years now. They're always a huge hit.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Fails? The second and fourth shots are especially cute!

Here's mine from this past year...










I just led them out in the snow, ran down the hill a ways, and took a snap - took FOREVER to get them all where they all looked good though!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

wow all of the shots are great!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you all! I was going for like super classy and beautiful snow scene that happens to have a goat in it rather than goofy goat but it is a work in progress! I tried the antlers last year - HA! These are commercial boers so they don't have as much handling and leading experience as your dairies but they are SO curious about the camera.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I still haven't figured out how to post pictures- but, I put a little tiny elf hat on a polish hen this year-
And a santa hat on a few goats and the dogs. DH is sure I am just about off my rocker! :lol: Everyone
gets a kick out of those Christmas cards!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

DWe have done it for two years straight now! I love goaty CHRISTmas card!


----------



## campcornell (Jan 21, 2014)

I tried to do Christmas cards but ended up just emailing this to family. He didn't even mind at all being dressed up.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

He doesn't mind at all! 

I'm glad to hear other people have had good success with goat christmas cards! I'm going to re-double my efforts when we get a fresh bout of snow! I know our friends & family will love them.


----------

